# Bent Ear



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

This is Diesel, he is my 16 week old. At about 8-9 his ears stood straight up and were pretty strong, about 13 weeks, his right ear went floppy for a few days and straightened back out, for the last 2 weeks his left ear has been bent like this. 

Let it do it's thing and it'll straighten out on its own, right? 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Their ears go through all sorts of crazy things for months. It'll straighten out, he's still so young.


----------



## LoveZeus (Mar 13, 2014)

My pup Zeus is having the same issue.






he's 14 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't worry, it'll be fine, that is just 1 of the stages of GSD ear development, enjoy your pup! Bob


----------

